# Working through a migrane.



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Odd question but since I am stuck at work and this is happening today.
Any tips out there for working through your day and then teaching classes with a major head buster? 

And no comments about gettng hit in other places to make me forget. Even tho I know that works. *L*

I like to be at my best and today just isn't it.

Dave


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2004)

Drink a cup or 2 of coffee or tea...but not decaf.
Have an cappy or espresso.

Drink and take asprin or ibuprophen.

The caffine will be enhansed by the pain killer, and vise/versa.
Doesn't seem to work with Tylonol, or some other headache pills.

Don't chug a gallon though as caffine poisoning is v.bad.
and, don't mix pain killers, or eat a boxload of them either. 

Try also lightly drumming your fingers along the back of your neck for a few minutes, while breathing deep.


----------



## Robbo (Apr 22, 2004)

Well,

I don't get migraines, but I do get cluster headaches which are a close cousin. What works for me is bascially sudden, intense exercise. Such as getting out and just running as fast as I can till I can't run anymore.

If I am at home I will do sets of jumping jacks, pushups and situps which allows me to last longer since I vary body parts.

Of course if you have a CH you just can't function, so if I have one and can't do any of the above, I find a dark quiet place and ride it out.

The other point is that my CH last for 2-4 hours, so although I don't have to deal with them for days, I do think they pack days into hours with their intensity.

Good Luck,
Rob


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Robbo said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I don't get migraines, but I do get cluster headaches which are a close cousin. What works for me is bascially sudden, intense exercise. Such as getting out and just running as fast as I can till I can't run anymore.
> 
> ...



Theory of relativity man. This is just going to be a LOONG day. Can't really leave I'm it.!! 

Thaks for the tips..Keith I did the coffee / Ibroprofen earlier. (That one i"M familiar with. The tapping on the back of the neck specificaly just above the spinal connection (can't think of my anatomy for crud today) seems to soften it.

Keep the peace and be well. 

Dave


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 22, 2004)

I find an ice pack applied to the base of my neck or temple helps..and as Kaith said.. the massaging helps, not just the base of your skull but all over your head.. if you can avoid bright lights, and if allowed.. put on sunglasses.. Misery I can empathise with you~!!!
Sure hope you feel better soon~

Tess


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Squeeze the nerve bundle located in the webbing between the thumb and index finger for several minutes.  Something to do with accupressure points and what not.  I've done it at the onset of a migraine (thankfully infrequent) and have been able to stop/reduce the associated pain.  I got to the dojo last night with a doozy of a headache (stress not migraine), put on my gi, stepped onto the mat and the headache was gone within minutes.  Being in the dojo seems to work better for me than anything OTC ever has.  Migraines a different story though.  I feel for ya.  Best of luck.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 22, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Drink a cup or 2 of coffee or tea...but not decaf.
> Have an cappy or espresso.
> 
> Drink and take asprin or ibuprophen.
> ...



This is my favorite cure, well anything that is permission to load up on coffee is good to me.

The coffee (caffine) is a stimulant and has some theraputic/fast acting characteristics for headache PLUS (here comes the justification for a caffine addiction) it helps the body process the anti-inflammatory drugs that will hopefully follow faster than without it.  Some of the 'fast acting' pain relievers are really nothing more than caffine/sugar additives.

Also, don't remember the exact amount (depends on the pain med.) there is a minimum amount of the drug that has to be in your body before it takes affect.  A nurse/pt friend suggested that you take the daily max recommended on the bottle or 'mega dose' as she called it in the first dose, if it works fine.  If not, then take the min. within the recommended time windows (2 hours....whatever) because of absorbtion other medical issues I didn't totally understand.

Water too.  Lots of it.  Head aches commonly are signs of dietary/hydration issues.  

What ever works for you though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2004)

For the cronic headaches (which I get) try QiGong or Chi Kung studies.  Several of the warm ups from the taichi I've taken were based on QiGong warmups, and seemed to help my headaches.

Eat regularly, and drink regularly as well.  Like Paul said, headaches can come from underhydration and low blood sugar.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> For the cronic headaches (which I get) try QiGong or Chi Kung studies.  Several of the warm ups from the taichi I've taken were based on QiGong warmups, and seemed to help my headaches.
> 
> Eat regularly, and drink regularly as well.  Like Paul said, headaches can come from underhydration and low blood sugar.


Underhydration is what a hang-over actually is, right?  I think I remember hearing that somewhere.  'Course, I had one at the time so I couldn't process info properly. :uhyeah:


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 22, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Underhydration is what a hang-over actually is, right?  I think I remember hearing that somewhere.  'Course, I had one at the time so I couldn't process info properly. :uhyeah:



Partly, but yeah dehydration is part of the agony of hang overs.

Best cure I know of:

Two big glasses of water, pain killer before bed....hope it stays down.

Repeat first thing in the morning (assuming you know where you are....)

Groan endlessly to shut out the sound of dear friends offering you a cold, greasy burger served up in a dirty ashtray.... nice image when your...well you know.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Guys your not supposed to be craking me up. Laughing hurts more *L*

Actualy finaly stating to come down to a a dull roar so i can look at my customers and at least smile at them now .

If i drank I would be happy to deal with a hangover headache. *L* Least I know why I have it!!

Thanks fo the tips. and well wishes. I"ll hit the mat and ask my instructor to show  on me the principle of Marriage of Gravity to the class. Think that should know a few things loose again?  :idunno: 

Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 22, 2004)

*sung to the tune of the old song from the musical* Ice Packs and Opiates, Maxalt and Fiorinal...these are a few of my favorite things!

Oh yeah.  And get adjusted (from the chiro part of Dave).  Take some time to nurture self and assess recent changes in stress levels and pending expectations/demands on your time and energy (from the shrink part of Dave). And tonight, before you go to bed, get half-crocked on Vicodin and stick an ice pack on your neck before you go to sleep, and hope it's enough to hit the "reset" button on your neurovascular+endocrine system (from the migraineur part of Dave).  Avoid aged (smelly) cheeses, red wines, and dairy products; take a bulk laxative or stool softener to speed up the onset and thorough elimination of your innards, to eliminate trapped heat from the intestines (from the Functional Somatic Medicine and Traditional Chinese Medicine parts of Dave).

Sincerely,

Dave (the collective).


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> *sung to the tune of the old song from the musical* Ice Packs and Opiates, Maxalt and Fiorinal...these are a few of my favorite things!
> 
> Oh yeah.  And get adjusted (from the chiro part of Dave).  Take some time to nurture self and assess recent changes in stress levels and pending expectations/demands on your time and energy (from the shrink part of Dave). And tonight, before you go to bed, get half-crocked on Vicodin and stick an ice pack on your neck before you go to sleep, and hope it's enough to hit the "reset" button on your neurovascular+endocrine system (from the migraineur part of Dave).  Avoid aged (smelly) cheeses, red wines, and dairy products; take a bulk laxative or stool softener to speed up the onset and thorough elimination of your innards, to eliminate trapped heat from the intestines (from the Functional Somatic Medicine and Traditional Chinese Medicine parts of Dave).
> 
> ...



OKay I did say it was a migrane right???*L* 

I think i understoodd ya but then again it might just be me.......

nah I have determined after a long thought (that hurts too much) it's too confusing to think about!! Thanks Dave.

Dave (Am I part of a collective?? When did this happen? And wheres's my mebership card???)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 22, 2004)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> OKay I did say it was a migrane right???*L*
> 
> I think i understoodd ya but then again it might just be me.......
> 
> ...


Sorry bout that.  Yep, you said migraine.  Different health care disciplines attribute _causation_ to different entities. We know what goes on in the body during a migraine (lots of stuff about some blood vessels closing too far, others opening too far, and a variety of brain hormones coming and going at different stages of the episode), but where it comes from is still up for grabs.

Chiropractic = "Ganglionic reset response, as a reflex effect of the stretching of mechanical nerve fibers stimulated during a high-velocity/low-amplitude impulse to functional spinal units, modifies [blah, blah, blah...].". Chiro-babble for "get your neck cracked, and you might feel better".  Course, you might not.

Psych = Migraine is a somatic response to psychic stressors. Take the new stuff off your plate, or prioritize how you're goping to address it, and the cause of the headache is removed.

Chinese Medicine: Lots of different reasons could be the cause, depending on the individual conformation. This in mind,...a company called Sun Ten/Brion, a top manufacturer of Chinese herbal meds, put together a product that's the bomb for migraines. They talk in the product info about releasing trapped heat from the system (HA-341, from Pro-Botanixx).  Take the herbs (6-8 caplets for 1st dose), and within a couple hours you take a burning steamer, during which you feel a little feverish (sorry, ladies, but there is no verbally economic, effective way of getting this accross without bordering on the gross or uber-clinical).  Interesting side effect of the purgative: Headache's gone. The only other thing I've experienced to work as relaibly, or even remotely as quickly, is Maxalt...

Western Med: Migraine caused by vasoconstriction & other schmutz going on at endorphin and endocrine level. New migraine drugs blow open constricted blood vessels, and interfere with the action of some brain hormones that are out of kilter during the episode.

Functional Somatic Medicine = the foods we eat (or not) and the exercise we give our bodies (or not) lead to various health outcomes. Look for causal agents, and eliminate them. Look for nutritional deficiencies, and handle them.

If you get migraines often, find an acupuncturist or someone who can get the HA-341 for you. One of the singularly most relaible classc and common migraine relievers on the friggin' globe.  No, I don;t work for them and I don't get royalties.

Get better,

Dave.

PS -- collective membership card is in the mail.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks all for the tips. Apparantly I had the onsets of the local stomach flu.
 :flushed: 

But after a weekend of rest.

Back in action!
 :karate: 

Dave


----------



## Sarah (Jul 25, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Squeeze the nerve bundle located in the webbing between the thumb and index finger for several minutes.
> 
> Drink Lots of water, some headachs are through dehidration.
> Also with regards to pressure points Large Instine 4 (described above) works by releasing endorphins, but also try Small Intestine 3, just past the little finger knuckle on the SIDE of the hand, hold for 30 seconds release for 15 seconds, repeat 3 times. I get Migranes and this helps me.


----------

